# Tundra Questions



## Ryan21756

Hey guys,
Looking for a little help. I have a 2016 Toyota Tundra, Crew Max Cab, SR5, 5.7 V8, 4x4. There are some end of season sales that are coming up around my area. I have good access to Boss, Fisher, Sno-Way and Snowdogg dealers. I would like to hear from some of the guys plowing with their Tundra. I have a few specific questions as follows.
* Feedback on Fisher HT series plow
*Feed back on Boss HTX plows. If I were to go Boss what is the best material? Painted steel, Stainless steel, or Poly. Also any experience with HTX-V
*Will Timbrens help with suspension?
I see that Sno-Way has a fairly light 8 foot plow. It is not listed for my truck but is less weight than the Boss HTX-V. Can I still put that on my truck. ( I will install if dealer won't because they aren't listed on e match)
Just looking for any other fe3ed back on plowing with Tundra. I am in no rush. Have someone plowing for me the remainder of this winter. Here is a little info on my driveway. Western Maine area. Plenty of snow especially this year. 2/10 of a mile long.
Thanks guys! looking forward to any replies.
Ryan


----------



## Pirate8067

Hey Ryan. I plow with my Crewmax 5.7 and have the Fisher HT plow. It is awesome and the truck is really sure footed with the large cab and distributing weight toward the rear. The Boss I read has a V-Plow option that will fit on our trucks. I have the Timbren SES up front as well. I haven't noticed a difference except that I don't bottom out. More helpful is the Bilstein 5100 shocks I put up front. They are ride height adjustable. I used the middle setting which gave me an inch and a half up front and it made all the difference in the world. I added a steel cutting edge to my HT also. Any questions, feel free to reach out.


----------



## Goodnyou

I have a 2012 tundra double cab . I have a 7'6 sd with a backdrag blade that probably adds 100 lbs to it . The truck handles the plow no problem . I put timbrens in front . Since you are in Maine I say fisher . Easier parts , more dealers and easier resale potential . 
Have had a snow dogg . Mounting system sucks and the connectors are junk . Not worth the money saved .
No personal experience with boss western or snow way . 
The truck will push harder than my 05 gmc 1500 with a hd2 on it . If you can get a dealer to install I would put an hd2 on it . I have switched the plows on these trucks and the extra weight of the hd2 helps .


----------



## mercer_me

I run an 8' Fisher HD on my Tundra. I've had it for three Winters now with no issues. I personally wouldn't go with a light half ton plow, They just appear to be to light duty to me and the Tundra can handle a heavier plow with out an issue.


----------



## Pirate8067

Except for warranty on a new truck...

The HT plow is plenty heavy duty. I've used SD's, HD's and now the HT. It's fine and maintains warranty on a crewmax.


----------



## jstevens66

Hey Ryan21756, any updates? What plow did you decide on going with?


----------

